# Vidéos invisibles



## iDanGener (19 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je vais sur le iPad dans
Réglage -> Général -> Information
je vois que le nombre de vidéos est à 17.

Or, je n'ai aucune vidéos sur le iPad; je les ai toutes supprimées. Dans iTunes, dans Appareils, les infos de l'iPad montrent aussi qu'il n'y a pas de vidéos.

Si je vais dans
Réglage -> Général -> Utilisation -> Stockage
je vois que le nombre de Mo allouée à la rubrique vidéo est 0.

Pourquoi me dit-il que j'ai 17 vidéos?

Je me rappelle qu'il y a quelques semaines, avant de transférer des vidéos sur le iPad, j'avais modifié certains tags (remplacer le tag *film* en sélectionnant le tag *Série TV* à la rubrique option dans iTunes) et que le transfert semblait s'être bien passé mais que je ne voyais pas le film dans l'application Video. Il fallait que je passe par le "spotlight" du iPad et que je fasse une recherche sur le nom du film pour pouvoir le voir et le lancer.

Quelqu'un d'autres ici a-t-il déjà eu ce problème ou en a entendu parler?

Merci par avance pour toute piste.
Daniel


----------



## Argeuh (19 Juillet 2012)

Aucune vidéo dans tes photos?


----------



## Larme (19 Juillet 2012)

Et des clips ?


----------



## iDanGener (19 Juillet 2012)

Argeuh a dit:


> Aucune vidéo dans tes photos?



Ha!!!   

Je ne savais que le nombre d'éléments dans la pellicule étaient comptés. Et il y en a effectivement 17.

Merci bcp pour la réponse.  J'allais tout réinitialiser le iPad pour en avoir le coeur net. Vous venez de me sauver pas mal d'heures de travail.

Daniel


----------



## Argeuh (19 Juillet 2012)

Je m'étais fait avoir aussi


----------

